# Anyone? Warm bodies?



## SeverinR (Feb 4, 2013)

Warm bodies; Zombie love story,
is it sparkly vampires turned into a zombie appocolypse love story?

Is it worth seeing or should I tell my daughters she'll have to see it with friends or her mother?


----------



## Devor (Feb 4, 2013)

Well, it's not Twilight.  All I've looked at is the Wiki article for the book, and the Zombie relationship is much creepier.



Spoiler: Book according to Wikipedia



The Zombie she falls in love with is eating her dead friend's brains to gain his memories.



Not sure that makes any sense, and I don't expect to see it, but whatever.


----------



## WyrdMystic (Feb 4, 2013)

I think Warm Bodies will be worth a laugh but the similarities will be too  hard to miss. Go in with a zombie mind on and laugh yourself through it.  

I'm going to watch it. I bet my wife will make me watch Beautiful Creatures as well.

If you want another zombie love story then Deadheads was pretty funny.


----------



## Feo Takahari (Feb 4, 2013)

I'd call it an inversion of Twilight--rather than a human perspective on how awesome the undead are, it's an undead perspective on how awesome humans are. I've been quite vocal about how much I loved the book, and I think the movie was in some ways better.


----------



## SeverinR (Feb 5, 2013)

moral of the story?
We are all walking dead trying to find brains, until we find someone to make our hearts go a flutter?


----------



## Aravelle (Feb 12, 2013)

I've heard nothing but good about it, and that it's nothing like twilight except for it being a "paranormal" romance. The zombies are still very much zombies... except, they have a cure, one that doesn't explode or require a syringe, for that matter. I think it looks adorable.


----------

